# Payment card processing...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well Carp it is that time again. After a few years off DD would like to do craft shows here in the valley of the sun. So we need a payment processing service. Our web store as well as our ebay sales go though paypal. When I inquired as to their services they quoted about 30.00 per month plus 3.1 percent plus .30 cents per transaction. That seems really high to me when I look at expenses of her selling say 500.00 worth of product per month. I figure 20 transactions at 25.00 each would cost about 7.50 for transaction fees, 30.00 for service fee plus 15.50 for the 3.1 percent thing. That is 53.00 for 500.00 worth of sales which is about 11 percent?

Any one use anything less expensive?


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

If you have or are willing to get an Android, iPhone or iPad, you might want to check out Square.

https://squareup.com/


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

A second vote for Square , a lot of the dealers at Brimfield had them this year /
Some comments about Square from a Professional Hot Dog Forum where they rave about the ease and increase in business
( I know , there is a Pro Hot Dog Forum ? )
Taking Credit Cards
Square card reader register/receipt set up?
My experience using Square Credit Card processing
Bandit


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I vote square too.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

If you don't have a smart phone, or don't want to go to that expense, check out Accept Credit Cards Securely. Credit Card Processing and Merchant Services | ProPay. I've used them for years.... At the level of Sales that I do, it costs me 
Account Type:
Premium Plus


Processing Limits:
$500.00 / $3,000.00
Card Discount Rates: 
VisaÂ® 2.99 % + $0.30
MasterCardÂ® 2.99 % + $0.30
DiscoverÂ® 2.99 % + $0.30
American ExpressÂ® 3.39 % + $0.30

Choose Your Account:
Account
Fee
Premium Plus	$49.95


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I don't own one, but if I needed one, I get Square, or something similar to that.

If you don't have a smart phone, can you buy a prepaid iPhone, and use it for transactions?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks all, after research (and refusing to get smart phone) I have gone with ProPay. I used their service about six years ago and they were very decent folks.


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife and I use Square as well for her fashion business, and have been for 2 years - but if you don't have a smartphone, it won't do you any good. Glad that you found a solution though.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Here's a link for comparing credit card processors. I'm either going with Leaders or Flagship, but will look into both some more.

Mobile Credit Card Processing Review 2012 | Accept Credit Cards | Mobile Commerce - TopTenREVIEWS

Bob


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried Flagship based off the reviews from the link you posted. After trying for three months, I just dropped them. I couldn't get the thing to work in "online" mode. They were great calling me back when it was my money and account information they wanted. Once they got it they disappeared like smoke in the wind. I always got voice mail when calling for help and never got a call back. One time I got lucky and the rep answered, sent me a link to solve my problem (which didn't) and she never called me back to see if it worked. My voice mail to her went unanswered. Absolutely NO follow up from customer service with these people. I would avoid Flagship if I were you.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm late joining this conversation but I used INTUIT for my brick & mortar but I've crossed over to Square. Just way less hassle and they deposit the money days faster than intuit (usually next day!). It's even worth getting a prepaid "fancy" phone just to have the ability to have the app. I got a prepaid droid phone from radio shack ($35 per month) plus the square device for $9.99 (also at Radio Shack) for one of my employees. It's just too easy to use. You can also log in cash payments into the program if you're at a tradeshow etc.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I stopped into the local Apple store a few days ago to see which card reader they recommended for my Iphone 4S. They carry Square and are offering it free. I didn't get it because I wanted to research a little more but after all the positive comments here I think I'm going to go back and get one.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wanted to update that I got the Square card reader for my Iphone. It works great and getting it was super easy. It was free, shipped to my door, free download App and they take their fee off the top then deposit into your account within 24 hrs. No hoops to jump through like Flagship. Signed up online, the card reader came in the mail a few days later, downloaded the App and was accepting credit cards within minutes. No "shipping" charges to get the reader, no monthly fees paid to third party "card service companies" and no monthly fees to the App provider. Heck I never even had to talk to a "customer service rep" like I did at Flagship. Flagship charged me $29.95 shipping for my "free" card reader, $7.95 month on top of the percentage they took plus I had to pay the App company $7.95 a month for using their App and another fee to "Merchant Services" of about $20.00 for using them. I had bills from three different companies under Flagship. I'm wondering if Flagship is a scam. Anyone here using it successfully? Or maybe I just had bad luck with them. Dunno. Pretty happy with Square....


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We got square a couple of months ago. We bought it at Walmart....I know I know, but when we activated the app they credited us with the cost and sent us another square reader.
It has worked well and the $$ get into the account quickly.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I will be needing a cc processor this coming year, been only taking cash and checks. I'll be using my Ipad2 and my question is, Id I don't have Internet access will The Square program store that info until I get home and can upload it then?

Bobg


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

You dont need internet access for square only telephone access. I use Sprint.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

fellini123 said:


> You dont need internet access for square only telephone access. I use Sprint.
> Alice in Virginia


Alice,

I don't have a smart phone only my iPad, which doesn't have cell service.

Bob


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh oh!! I think you need either a smart phone, or WiFi with your Ipad. Otherwise there no way to get the information where it needs to be. 
Alice in Virginia

P.S. To the person that had Flagship, we had a friend that had that and she had all kinds of problems also. She dumped it for Square.


----------



## hansen4211 (Dec 28, 2012)

Squareup.com I use it for my business. There is no monthly fee, on a percentage with every use. Its fairly low, I can't remember the percentage but the money is in your account the next day. You can use your cell phone, computer or IPad.


----------



## Kanati (Mar 10, 2013)

Take a look at and compare paypals credit card processor, which you can use to also accept checks and paypal payments

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader


----------

